# 7D 5D Mark II & 1D Mark IV Shutter Count/Actuations



## dolina (Apr 3, 2013)

Would anyone know of a Mac-based utility that extracts the shutter counts of the 7D, 5D Mark II, 5D Mark III, 1D Mark IV & 1D X?

Many thanks!


----------



## pwnagepeter (Apr 3, 2013)

I can always recommend using any libgphoto2 approaches.

They work in linux/os x natively and with windows users with the help of VM's.

e.g.: mac (linux users similar...)
http://www.twam.info/software/read-out-canon-eos-7d-shuttercount-on-os-x

e.g.: windows
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1058019

HTH!

P.S.: hope the links don't get deleted


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

FoCal (the Pro version, at least) reports shutter counts for the 1D X...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 3, 2013)

Go to http://www.jadii.com/ upload a jpg file and it tells you the shutter count ... you don't need to register or install any software ... it is free ... but you have to make sure to upload an image with the metadata/EXIF data intact otherwise you will get an error message.


----------



## cliffec (Apr 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> [...] you don't need to register or install any software ... it is free ... but you have to make sure to upload an image with the metadata/EXIF data intact otherwise you will get an error message.


Shutter count from a JPEG? Sounds like a post for April 1st.


----------



## dolina (Apr 4, 2013)

Doesnt work... :\


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2013)

cliffec said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > [...] you don't need to register or install any software ... it is free ... but you have to make sure to upload an image with the metadata/EXIF data intact otherwise you will get an error message.
> ...


it was posted on April 3rd :


----------



## Universeal (Apr 4, 2013)

Shutter count from jpg works with Nikon and with Canon does not provide that in a file, even raw, jpg it does not writes that exif input.


----------

